# Is it customary to tip people at the barn?



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

At the barn where I ride there are several girls who work there. They are young (about my age, 16, 17, 18ish). They are very helpful and help me tack up, groom the horses, and get acquainted with the equipment. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to tip these people. I haven't for the first few lessons. I don't know if other people are tipping them and I don't want to be "that jerk". On the other hand, I don't want to be that weirdo who tries to shove cash in everyone's face.

Do people usually tip these people or not?


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

futuredoctor said:


> At the barn where I ride there are several girls who work there. They are young (about my age, 16, 17, 18ish). They are very helpful and help me tack up, groom the horses, and get acquainted with the equipment. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to tip these people. I haven't for the first few lessons. I don't know if other people are tipping them and I don't want to be "that jerk". On the other hand, I don't want to be that weirdo who tries to shove cash in everyone's face.
> 
> Do people usually tip these people or not?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

My first thought is Do Not Tip them!!! They probably are just being nice because your a boy their age. Tipping may insult them. But I'm curious to see what others say.

We have given one trainer a pretty large tip once because he spent several hours with us at the barn he worked for helping us with a horse we were looking at to purchase. I know he was already getting paid for this but because he was so helpful a d kind we wanted to do something for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I wouldn't. They're just being helpful. Tipping them would make you seem pretentious and a bit snobby. Just thank them, and if they ever need help, lend a hand.


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

futuredoctor said:


> At the barn where I ride there are several girls who work there. They are young (about my age, 16, 17, 18ish). They are very helpful and help me tack up, groom the horses, and get acquainted with the equipment. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to tip these people.


Usually this is part of what they are expected to do, and often they are "paid" in lessons and not money. The only time I have paid dollars is when I have asked for something out of the normal range of activities, such as washing and tying up my horse's tail for the winter.

Especially for brand new riders, part of learning to ride is tacking up and grooming the horse. So this is really part of the lesson. Usually the trainer doesn't want to do this and has barn help provide that information.

And I agree that tipping for that might be seen as snobby or trying to impress with money.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I wouldn't tip them - like the other response said they are probably expected to help.

However, when I was at a barn that had kids like that, at christmas time and birthdays/graduation, people would give them some cash. They'd usually get together to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL... oh dear.

Edit:

Tip them with cookies! I always love it when random barn friends make sweet treats and share 'em with everyone.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Once in a while bring some food goodies to share. It creates great camaraderie.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh no, please don't tip them. That would make them feel like valets or something.

Depending on the barn you're at, attitudes can certainly vary. But in general, everybody at the barn is pitching in with the horses, the work, and helping each other out however they can. It's just what is done. You will be expected to help out as well as your skills and knowledge improve. If there's a group of teens who seem to be helping as a kind of job, then it's likely that they're trading this work towards discounted lessons or board. Let them do their job and thank them and be friendly.

If someone is going the extra mile to help you out, I'd bring in some goodies now and them to share - not just with the person you had in mind, but with everyone. Also ask the barn owner if it's OK to bring in treats for people to share for the horses as well (boxes of carrots and apples are always a hit).

Around Christmas time, have cards and goody baskets or a gift card to Dover or something like that prepared for anyone who really helped you out a lot that you'd like to thank a little extra. It doesn't need to be a lot. It's just good manners and graciousness.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree with giving them cookies!!! Who doesn't love getting a sweet little treat every now and then!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

if you bake them cookies maybe theyll tip you? :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

As a girl (17) who does this a lot for people, I don't really mind being tipped, I have been before, but I always feel awkward when they do because I really don't expect money in return, i'm expected to help and love passing my knowledge on, but I agree on the cookies, a little something every once in a while is nice  
What i really absolutely don't mind being tipped for is bathing, clipping, etc of horses because that's very time consuming when done right and some horses are fussy.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had cleaned a much loved saddle and replaced the strings for an older lady. When she came to pick it up her expression of delight was priceless. A week later the loveliest card arrived with a tip for work well done and that was after I'd charged her the going rate. I was over the moon. Something like that sure charges the batteries.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This isn't a bar... you don't tip the help. They are usually horse crazy people that just really want to be around horses.

Cookies are a definitely plus, and will be appreciated.

I can't think of any situation involving horses and barns in which you tip people... maybe if someone spent all night up watching your horse if they were colicky.. or if they spent hours in the middle of the night fixing a fence.... I don't know.


----------



## phoquess (May 30, 2013)

At my barn people like this are employed by a trainer; whatever compensation they get (and they do other stuff too, like stall cleaning and various other things) is through the trainer. A friend and I DID pay them to set up and take down jumps for us, though, because that was extra and for us specifically.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've never heard of that. LOL
But, I don't board and I don't usually let others help tack (especially) or groom either so... 
I know if they held their hand out for a tip they'd get my "Dude, really?!" look. LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never tipped the barn help unless it was something out of the ordinary and specifically at my request. I used to give one of the guys $25/month to give my horse a bran mash once a week if I couldn't do it. That was special and just for me an my horse. I do give Christmas and birthday presents. Not huge ones, but something I know they'd like along with a card and a Thank you for being so helpful all year.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The young girls at my barn aren't just horse crazy people wanting to be around horses. They are working to earn money for lessons or to board their own horses. My barn owner recommend paying them in certain situations (eg handwalking my injured horse when I'm not able to get out there, etc.) I would ask the BO what he or she recommends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I know if they held their hand out for a tip they'd get my "Dude, really?!" look. LOL


Give them the poop rake! :twisted:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Give them the poop rake! :twisted:


LOL
I used to have city people come out and I'd kick poop at them and they'd freak out because it got on their new shoes. I got such a kick out of it. 
But no one ever said I was nice... :lol:


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I sure wish I was tipped for all the extras I did around the barn LOL

Anyway, I wouldn't. As much as it's a nice thought...usually people who do this do it because they want. I sure as heck wouldn't do some of the things I do if I didn't love people's horses!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Not going to lie, when I saw this I giggled and said, "What?"


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> At the barn where I ride there are several girls who work there. They are young (about my age, 16, 17, 18ish). They are very helpful and help me tack up, groom the horses, and get acquainted with the equipment. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to tip these people. I haven't for the first few lessons. I don't know if other people are tipping them and I don't want to be "that jerk". On the other hand, I don't want to be that weirdo who tries to shove cash in everyone's face.
> 
> Do people usually tip these people or not?


No, you don't tip. Saves them from feeling uncomfortable or insulted and having to risk insulting you by declining it.

If any of the girls or ladies I've provided assistance to offered to pay me I'd have laughed and been forced to explain that I wanted to do it because it was needed. If there was going to be money involved they'd be hiring me instead of me coming up and doing it or teaching them how. Even that wouldn't work though. I couldn't take money for helping someone with their horse even when I was offered to be paid. Just said I'd do it at no cost.

There is way too much money being spent in the equine community. It's become a regular industry. I liked the old days when everyone in the area helped out, taught the youngsters the skills needed and there was never any thought of paying. It's still like that with me and two other people I know, but it seems to be out of the norm anymore. I enjoy helping a new person learn how to pick and trim feet or even how to clean the smegma (amazing how many new horse owners don't know about that.....and the looks I get when I'm explain why and showing how to do it :lol. After all it's really about the horse. I'm helping the horse by helping the owner learn how to take care of it. Why would I want to be paid for helping out those animals. I'd feel worse knowing that by not helping that person I might be partially responsible for the horse having a problem.

Ah, but I digress. Point is horse people should be helping you out. Later, you'll hopefully be doing the same for them or someone else.

If you really feel you must give them a tip here's two.
Buy low and sell high. Don't take any wooden nickels. :lol:


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> Ah, but I digress. Point is horse people should be helping you out. Later, you'll hopefully be doing the same for them or someone else.


Exactly what I was going to say!! Hopefully, you will be luckily enough to learn and grow and share your love and knowledge of horses with others one day, too! 

A few cookies never hurt anyone, though!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Like others have said, it's not customary and likely will open a can of worms you can't shut. 

That said, I am a trainer/instructor and do have students/clients bring me things sometimes. Goodies from their garden, something they've baked and the occasional bag of peppermints or homemade treats for the horses kind of things. One student that drives a good distance to come to me and lives in a town far larger than mine brings me a macchiato from Starbucks every lesson. Closest Starbucks for me is 35 miles so that's a very appreciated gesture. For her, I never mind spending a bit of extra time in a lesson if I'm not booked back to back. :wink:


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

when you start out fresh and new, everyone is going to help you because that's how it is in barns. everyone knows that a new person doesn't know how, so the staff and even the riders will go out of their way to help by tacking, checking your tack, your horse to be sure all is well.

as you get better, you'll be doing your own tacking and you'll be helping. you might get there a little early and find someone needs some help so you'll pitch in too. your horse's stall might need a little cleaning up, so you'll do that. we ALL pitch in where we can. 

I'm the person who empties the water buckets in the tack room the days I'm there (we're the only western class). And I make sure the soap container is covered so the mice don't eat it and the towels are hung up to dry for tomorrow. 

Ultimately we're all in it to ride the horses. You're not an outsider although you don't feel like an insider because you don't have your legs and you don't know how to ride or the routines or even what people are talking about or what's what or who's who. Right now you're only there to take lessons.

But eventually the barn becomes YOUR barn and everything in it will lie in that definition, so you'll watch and help and tack up and help someone carry something or turn out someone's horse, etc. That's how you'll learn too, by helping and talking (and bringing cookies). AND treats for the horses. But find out what's acceptable at your barn.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I also say don't tip. 

I work in a stable that offers many rides and such to tourists or temporary guests on the surrounding islands. If someone that is not a regular rides, a tip is not out of the ordinary. Regulars typically do not tip, but they will sometimes bring lunch, help with a feeding or cleaning, or offer something that's not monetary to show their appreciation. 

I definitely think bringing cookies or some type of treat like that would make someone's day at the barn.


----------



## BeccaF (Jun 26, 2013)

I just started riding again after a long time off. And I checked out two barns. I picked the one where I liked the trainer AND the attitude of the other riders. I come a little early and stay a little late. Get to know people--who they are and their names. Talk with them. Come early. Watch a few lessons (I think watching others lessons help my riding a lot).


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The mother of a young rider just tried to tip the instructor yesterday. After it was refused, the mother asked me why. With this thread fresh in my mind, I was better able to explain it to her.

She sending cookies. Really good cookies. I'll be hanging around the instructor's trailer now hoping to get in on the bounty!


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't tip them...that's just weird


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Another vote for cookies. My farrier happened to be out to shoe my horse on National Farriers Week and I baked cookies for him, because I figured he's human and must therefore like cookies  Also, I'll take any excuse I can get to bake cookies!


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

If you don't want to/don't know how to bake, then you can just stop by a local donut shop and get donuts or cookies from there. I know me and my barn friends would occasionally bring in timbits or cupcakes or even fresh fruit for everyone at the barn to enjoy.


----------

